# Snow Forecast Website



## Billious (Sep 21, 2010)

OK so my search skills must be shot to hell, because I couldn't find a good thread pertaining.. but where do you all go for your weather forecasting? I've been using the Weather Channel website as well as Accuweather. These sites are pretty good on telling you IF you're going to get snow, but don't predict quantity until right beforehand. Anyone have a site they really like? Or a thread where this has already been discussed to death?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Billious;1684715 said:


> Anyone have a site they really like? Or a thread where this has already been discussed to death?


Yes and yes...

I like Weatherbug, and I have it as an APP on my smart phone. It tells me specifically where I am, and what it's going to do. Nothing is perfect, but it works for me


----------



## Billious (Sep 21, 2010)

Dogplow Dodge;1684718 said:


> Yes and yes...
> 
> I like Weatherbug, and I have it as an APP on my smart phone. It tells me specifically where I am, and what it's going to do. Nothing is perfect, but it works for me


Thanks! I'll check it out...


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

NWS website, they have an app too.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

i use weather underground, accuweather and noaa.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

I use www.nynjpaweather.com , great info, and his service also has an app.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Weatherbug, Noaa, weather channel, Accuweather and Radarscope.
I like different parts of all these. I like Noaa for their forecast and radarscope for their radar.


----------

